
Why Herd Immunity Won't Save Us from the Covid-19 Pandemic - buboard
https://www.sciencealert.com/why-herd-immunity-will-not-save-us-from-the-covid-19-pandemic
======
Fjolsvith
Duh. Its going to save us from the next one.

~~~
ksaj
Indeed. The article doesn't seem to consider the probable "wave" nature of
this and pandemics. 70% having caught it this time around might result in a
level of herd immunity by the time the second wave should hit. Otherwise it is
correct - we still need to slow it down, as we have been with self-quarantine,
etc., so that the hospitals don't get overrun in the meantime.

One should understand the phrase "flatten the curve" doesn't come with the
expectation that fewer people will get infected over the years we expect to be
dealing with covid19. If we slow it down, more people can be treated
adequately, which is likely to result in increased survival rates.

------
ChrisGranger
The word "antibodies" was found nowhere in this piece. Isn't that a factor?
Why would a vaccine be the _only_ way a population could develop herd
immunity?

